# An Elm To An Elm From An Elm .....



## rdabpenman (Jun 15, 2015)

A piece of Birdseye Elm on an Antique Brass GT Knurl Parker ballpoint I did up for my Grandson's graduation.
Turned to size, sanded 400 grit, applied 2 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane, applied Testors Clear Waterslide Decal, applied 10 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00718.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00723.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00728.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC00733.jpg

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2015)

Excellent all the way around, Les!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 15, 2015)

Fantastic pen Les. If you get a chance and are so inclined I would love to see a tutorial in the classroom on the decal process.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 15, 2015)

Les, a lot of folks make pens that are top quality I think, esp here on WB. You definitely take things up a notch or two. Extremely nice this one is!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 15, 2015)

Great job. That's a nice looking pen. I bet your grandson was super excited.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 16, 2015)

Professional top notch quality! Wonderful gift. Chuck


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 16, 2015)

gorgeous pen Les 
I've got the Testors decal kit, seeing your results is pushing me to give it a go
just happen to have a set of pens that need personalization, perfect excuse to use it 
Know off the top, what the Font is you used ?? very elegant


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 16, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> gorgeous pen Les
> I've got the Testors decal kit, seeing your results is pushing me to give it a go
> just happen to have a set of pens that need personalization, perfect excuse to use it
> Know off the top, what the Font is you used ?? very elegant



Jerry,
I used French Script MT Italic

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 16, 2015)

Good looking piece of timber on that one , awesome pen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Great looking pen Les.


----------



## Mike Caffery (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful pen!


----------

